# Puerto Rico



## l_lym (Aug 15, 2004)

What charter companies are operating from Fajardo, PR. Had one of the best charters ever several years ago to Culebra and Vieques but can't seem to find much info on charter companies now.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I believe that only captained charters are available out of PR. If you are looking for that...here's a page with some links:
http://travelandsports.com/faj.htm#sa


----------



## 42ndstreet (Oct 15, 2004)

Its funny you ask. We just got back from Fajardo on Tuesday. Great time. Their are several marinas and I did see a US SAILING Lessons sign on a couple of lamp posts. But I did not find any formal bareboat charterers. We tried to get to Culebra because I heard they may have some small boats to rent. Only problem was the ferry was closed on Sunday for THREE KINGS DAY. Let me know if you find anything.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

There are planes to here to Ya know? Any leads on these small boats? I just got here and havn't had time to ask around yet.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

http://www.islaculebra.com/index.htm
Pretty good site and many locals can answer your questions.

John


----------

